# rate the enclosure.



## grumpycow3 (Nov 17, 2017)

This is a thread where you can post your enclosures and have other people rate them for you and give feedback. i'll start off with my g. porteri's enclosure (sorry about the lighting it's dark so i had to put the light on.)


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 17, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> This is a thread where you can post your enclosures and have other people rate them for you and give feedback. i'll start off with my g. porteri's enclosure (sorry about the lighting it's dark so i had to put the light on.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good enough, but we can't see much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> but we can't see much.


yeah, basically it has a clump of fake leaves, a water dish and a hide which the tarantula is behind


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 17, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> yeah, basically it has a clump of fake leaves, a water dish and a hide which the tarantula is behind


Maybe I'll share some photos of my setups when I get back home. Nice thread idea man!


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 17, 2017)

18x18x24 exo tera. Got three of these last night for 50 bucks. Ton of cork too. Pays to be friends with dart frog keepers. 

Find the spider if you can.

This is the oldest style of the three. The newer ones need some modding on the lid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> 18x18x24 exo tera. Got three of these last night for 50 bucks. Ton of cork too. Pays to be friends with day frog keepers.
> 
> Find the spider
> 
> This is the oldest style of the three. The newer ones need some modding on the lid.


I like it!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Thekla (Nov 17, 2017)

Great idea! I love to see how others house their Ts.  

That's the home of my B. hamorii, called "Missy":

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 17, 2017)

how much time did you spend on that?!


----------



## Thekla (Nov 18, 2017)

grumpycow3 said:


> how much time did you spend on that?!


It actually didn't take too long to design and mould the whole thing, a couple of hours maybe, but it did take an awful lot of time to dry out.  Fortunately, it dried out far enough that she seemingly didn't feel uncomfortable, when I got her. And the most curious thing is, she wouldn't even use the nice hole I dug out for her. She normally resides in her cork bark on the top most of the times (must be the penthouse view), even when it has two entrances. I think she likes being able to decide which entrance to use and which way to look out...


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 18, 2017)

looks really cool

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 25, 2017)

This enclosure is for my 5" Lp. 
Shoebox container, 14" x 9" x 5.5"


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thekla said:


> Great idea! I love to see how others house their Ts.
> 
> That's the home of my B. hamorii, called "Missy":
> 
> View attachment 257981



Das ist sehr schoen.  

I love the naturalistic set up of that Enclosure. 

Tschuess!


----------



## Mojo288 (Nov 25, 2017)

Just set this up for my P. ornata female. DIY 20x16x16 enclosure as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 27, 2017)

Thekla said:


> Great idea! I love to see how others house their Ts.
> 
> That's the home of my B. hamorii, called "Missy":
> 
> View attachment 257981


Can you please design and setup my enclosures? PLEASE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nonnack (Nov 27, 2017)

Very nice setup @Thekla, what is this substrate, and are those plats real? I think I have same cactus, bought it thinking about my future glass enclosure for hamorii

So far I made only 2 big enclosures worth sharing. First is for L.parahybana, second for P.cambridgei.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 27, 2017)

me likes


----------



## Thekla (Nov 27, 2017)

Paul1126 said:


> Can you please design and setup my enclosures? PLEASE!


Glad you like it. It was my first ever enclosure, and I highly doubt I'll do something like this again. It looks nice, but it weighs a ton. 



Nonnack said:


> Very nice setup @Thekla, what is this substrate, and are those plats real? I think I have same cactus, bought it thinking about my future glass enclosure for hamorii


Thanks. I used soil from molehills with some added clay powder. I was told that was the one and only substrate I should use for it.  It sure does look nice, but like I said, it weighs a ton, especially with the glass terrarium.  And yes, those are real plants. In the front there's a tillandsia, and the other one is a succulent (it hasn't got spikes like a cactus), both of them only need a few drops of water/week (the tillandsia even less).

I love your enclosures. They look beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prophet (Nov 27, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> View attachment 257972
> 
> 18x18x24 exo tera. Got three of these last night for 50 bucks. Ton of cork too. Pays to be friends with dart frog keepers.
> Find the spider if you can.
> This is the oldest style of the three. The newer ones need some modding on the lid.


Excellent thread
Nice looking piece of driftwood there and goes nicely with the tank


Nonnack said:


> Very nice setup @Thekla, what is this substrate, and are those plats real? I think I have same cactus, bought it thinking about my future glass enclosure for hamorii
> 
> So far I made only 2 big enclosures worth sharing. First is for L.parahybana, second for P.cambridgei.


This has to be one of the nicest enclosures I've seen. Very nice and awesome setup and design

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prophet (Nov 27, 2017)

Thekla said:


> Great idea! I love to see how others house their Ts.
> 
> That's the home of my B. hamorii, called "Missy":
> 
> View attachment 257981


Very cool setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prophet (Nov 27, 2017)

This is one of my enclosures. Getting several others ready now. There is nothing like when everything comes together and you just sit back and admire your own indoor nature..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coiled Colt (Nov 28, 2017)

My very first T and after a lot of really helpful advice and tips from you guys and girls on here I've managed to go from a terribly set up one, and put together a seemingly half decent enclosure:




Thinking of some kind of plant (real/plastic) to add colour as looks a little plain, but she seems to like her new enclosure as it is at the moment.


----------



## Georgia B (Nov 28, 2017)

Prophet said:


> This is one of my enclosures. Getting several others ready now. There is nothing like when everything comes together and you just sit back and admire your own indoor nature..
> View attachment 258879


What is that in the background that looks like a bra?


----------



## Prophet (Nov 28, 2017)

Georgia B said:


> What is that in the background that looks like a bra?


Sorry but I'm not sure what you mean..Which area exactly?


----------



## Georgia B (Nov 28, 2017)

Prophet said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure what you mean..Which area exactly?


The two white shapes on the back wall, symmetrical, with curved inner edges. Now I’m kind of embarrassed that I said anything...sorry...


----------



## Prophet (Nov 28, 2017)

Georgia B said:


> The two white shapes on the back wall, symmetrical, with curved inner edges. Now I’m kind of embarrassed that I said anything...sorry...


LoL no problem I think you're talking about the rocks. They are old live rocks that I had in a saltwater tank.


----------



## Stormsky (Nov 28, 2017)

Georgia B said:


> The two white shapes on the back wall, symmetrical, with curved inner edges. Now I’m kind of embarrassed that I said anything...sorry...


I think I see what you're talking about... It's an optical illusion of the back wall being separated by a palm tree like plant making it look like a bra is right up against the back of the tank.


----------



## Pokie11 (Nov 29, 2017)

This is how I setup most of my sling arboreals. I wanted to keep it simple and fairly cheap, but also nice looking. In this one I keep my Tapinauchenius violaceus sling. It made nice web tunnel inside that bark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Nov 30, 2017)

Really nice setup.


Pokie11 said:


> I wanted to keep it simple and fairly cheap, but also nice looking.


Me too For arboreal slings I use plastic tubes. They sell candys in it Its size is about of beer can.







For terrestrials I use tubes from salt snacks.







Sometimes best and cheapest sling enclosures you can find in food store ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonnack said:


> Really nice setup.
> 
> Me too For arboreal slings I use plastic tubes. They sell candys in it Its size is about of beer can.
> 
> ...


Those are ingenious, where do you get them from?


----------



## miss moxie (Nov 30, 2017)

Enclosure design is my favorite part! I don't fuss much for slings. My motto is KISS when they're lil babies-- keep it simple, stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Nov 30, 2017)

Arachnophoric said:


> Those are ingenious, where do you get them from?


Its from Polish products, also not very popular ones, I doubt you can get it anyway abroad. But search food stores in sweets sections, maybe you will find something similar. 
This is how it looked before it became T enclosure ;P


----------

